# 508s not spinning down



## von (Aug 3, 2006)

I have two of the Dish 508 receivers. 

Previously, both would spin down after a while when power was shut off.

Definitely since the last software 'upgrade', and possibly since the one before that, the hard drives do not spin down when the unit is turned off for several hours or a day and no timers are active. (a waste of power and added wear/tear on the drive)

Anyone else having that problem with a 508?

I contacted Dish, they are passing the problem on.

I have done all the standard stuff - unplug, wait plug in.....card and power cord.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Welcome to DBSTalk von! :hi:

I haven't noticed that with my 508s, but I haven't used them much in a long time, so I haven't been paying any attention to them. if I get a chance, I'll try to remember to give a listen tonight to see if they're spinning down or not.


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

The version 309 software has done this to both my recievers, along with other bugs, like missing timers, or lockups. Can't wait till dish rolls new software.


----------



## jp9 (Aug 18, 2004)

Your symptom sounds quite similar to mine with 501/508, check these links to other forum threads on this. I also noticed that there is a new SW update in beta starting yesterday 360 (but not on this SD DVR forum for some odd reason, I think we have been forgotten)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=59737

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=60476

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=621960#post621960


----------



## von (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks for the responses everyone. I was quite sure it was not failing (yet) receivers. Leaving the disk spinning makes as much sense as leaving your car running all of the time.

Sorry to hear it is not uncommon.

No response yet from my email to Dish tech support.


----------



## von (Aug 3, 2006)

Original message to Dish:

I have 2 Dish 508 receivers. It seems like after the last 1 or 2
software so called "upgrades", the hard drive will rarely spin down -
even after the receiver has been turned off for an hour or longer.

Is there a 'fix' for this? I see no reason for the hard drive to
continue running after the receiver has been turned off for hours and
no timers are active/set.

(Both receivers are using the latest software version.)

--------------------

Response from Dish:

The DISH Player-DVR has a built in fan that run based on the temperature in the receiver. Many people will notice that the fan runs on a continuous basis. 

In addition the receiver does retrieve data even when off and this will cause the receiver's hard drive to spin. Neither of these are problems and it seems that your receiver is working properly. 

You may also want to make sure that if the receiver is in an enclosure, it can receive adequate airflow to cool it to prevent any damage or malfunction.

-----------------

My reply to Dish:

I know the sounds of the hard drive, the hard drive being accessed and that of the fan. I have owned both receivers for several years - I know their behavior and when it changes. The spaces they occupy have not changed. The only thing which has changed has been the software.

One receiver is used quite frequently, the other averages about 0-2 hours maximum a day. In the past, BOTH drives have spun down completely within a short time of being turned off. I know this because when I watch a DVD, I turn the receiver off and could hear the drive spin down after a few minutes.

I have also been paying more attention by listening to and feeling the temperature of the infrequently used receiver. Since I have noticed it has not been spinning down, it has stayed warm. Which is expected because it is not spinning/shutting down.

My viewing behavior has not changed. I am aware of the short time it previously would run to update information, etc and then spin down very shortly after. Why should a drive run for 6+ hours when the receiver has not even been turned on for several hours or a day?

After reading a discussion forum, it appears I am not the only customer with this observation. This is not an isolated incident. Seems more than coincidental the behavior changes on 2 receivers simultaneously, doesn't it?

The screen saver also does not appear to function any longer.
--------------

Their next response............I am waiting for it.


----------



## cdoyle (Feb 3, 2005)

Yes please keep us updated on this.

Every since 3.09 mine has been acting strange. Besides the no info thing that bugs me. I've noticed that my picture starts to get fuzzy, static looking almost. 

It started doing this just over a month ago, and then I realized that it seems to do it more on warmer days. I've never had this problem before, just after the 3.09 upgrade. I think because the hard drive is always going it never really ever cools down. Then when it gets warmer out, the internal parts have issues. 

I'm going to be really ticked if this thing dies, because of a burned up hard drive or some other part.
Is this dish's way to get everyone to upgrade, so they don't have to worry about when all receivers have to be mpeg4, and how to handle the DVR Fee free recievers?


----------



## von (Aug 3, 2006)

It could be a sinister plan to make people replace their DVRs AND force them to pay the extra 'PVR' fee for HDDs over 100 hrs.

There is a new s**tware version. I have updated 1 PVR. Waiting for it to cool down now. Maybe the HDD will actually stop with the power off - what a concept!!

(I kind of doubt it - ohhhh, the good ol' days) 

They are becoming more cable-like all the time.


----------



## von (Aug 3, 2006)

Nope - the latest version, 360, does nothing for their 'force a receiver replacement plan'. 
(that is an evil designation....360, as in 360º......continuously circling)

What it did do?.......don't know -- maybe someone else can tell.


----------



## von (Aug 3, 2006)

The responses from 2 different people:

1. This should not be anything to worry about. I believe this was something to do with the latest software update, but should not effect your DVR. We apologize for the inconvenience. 

We hope we have properly addressed your concerns.



2. New features added to your receivers require the hard drive to do more work than was previously required. We apologize for the inconvenience.

We hope we have properly addressed your concerns.

-----------------------
Since they appear to really not care, I do not expect any satisfaction from my complaint. Following is the last message I sent:


"I ask that in the next software 'upgrade' there should be an option to allow the hard drive to behave as it has in the past - to spin down and stay down for the majority of the time the receiver is turned off. I would bet most people do not leave their car engine running for hours when the vehicle is not in use - as it would add wear to the engine and consume fuel for no purpose."


----------



## mike1002 (Oct 11, 2002)

I haven't done a search on it but I seem to remember that when the SW for VOD was implemented on the 5xxs is when the HDs running all the time started. It is downloading VOD movies to your HD in the background.

Enjoy.
Mike


----------

